# Polypropylene / HDPE Plastic Welding



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have experience in this? Looking at the costs of sheets of HDPE online it seems feasible to make some vivariums out this as a cost effective D.I.Y. project.

Obviously there will be an initial investment of welding equipment, but realistically, how difficult would this be to a novice?

My idea basically is to create a 5 sided cube with a lip in the open part. These five sheets would be separate so all joints would be "plastic welded" this is the area that I'm most unsure of.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi 

Ive also thought about using these sheets after seeing it in use at work, but have you felt the weight of it, its really heavy!!

If you didnt plan on moving the viv or vivs I would say they would be fine.


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Yeah it's quite heavy, but compared to MDF it's actually reasonable! Especially for larger enclosures. Problem is, I've found most UK suppliers to be quite expensive!


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

my honest answer is why would you? the gear is VERY expensive if you are just after a few units, just buy some from a viv builder. If i remeber correctly the gear is £2200+ plus materials at more expensive than a big supplier could buy them and produce them, this is why i havnt gone this route with my venture mate.


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> my honest answer is why would you? the gear is VERY expensive if you are just after a few units, just buy some from a viv builder. If i remeber correctly the gear is £2200+ plus materials at more expensive than a big supplier could buy them and produce them, this is why i havnt gone this route with my venture mate.


Well, I've already tried doing this, equipment cost ~£300 and materials ~£90.

I made a lot of errors on my part with the designs etc. but I did get a box shape together. Polypropylene is definitely the way forward I think. We used HDPE and I'm not quite happy with its flexibility and tendency to warp.

Plus, as you planned, this was with the intention of forming a business behind it if my experiments had positive outcomes. Now obviously I'm contacting professional plastic experts, as my finished product wasn't something I'd be happy selling.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats understandable mate but even so the profit is so tiny for someone being a middle man. (myself) that doesnt have to spend hours and hours in a garage building them to make £50-60 profit before tax. 

And being a third party means you are getting the parts cheaper because your manufacturer buys in bulk and also builds them much quicker and to the highest standard. then adds his profit on. 

The guns are £350-400 mate then you needs the cutters, tables and bending gear, to be able to build at a rate to keep up with demand.
Demand itself can get a bit much and like others have found you end up swanned under with orders you cant complete, however hard you try. Its a shame that this is the case but it seems to be, as theres not enough money to do it full time and not enough hours in the day to do it part time with a full time job yourself. (The reason i chose to go this route)

Chewy86


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> Thats understandable mate but even so the profit is so tiny for someone being a middle man. (myself) that doesnt have to spend hours and hours in a garage building them to make £50-60 profit before tax.
> 
> And being a third party means you are getting the parts cheaper because your manufacturer buys in bulk and also builds them much quicker and to the highest standard. then adds his profit on.
> 
> ...


I have a decent welding kit mate. My method and planning let me down big time.

I do think I have sourced a decent company however, and will be looking at the feasibility of supplying sliding glass door, plastic vivs, which are affordable (whilst making business sense for myself). I have the domain, and "brand" already sorted I think so we'll see.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck mate : victory:


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> Good luck mate : victory:


You too! Mine might not materialise yet if my figures don't work out - and you seem well on your way!


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

First one (second if you include the crap damaged one) arriving weekend for testing and going to a friends for field testing. (So to speak) he is going to put an honest review up o here over the next few weeks with pics to go with.

Should be selling them properly in 2-3weeks, all being well mate. : victory:

chewy86


----------

